# Hen or roo?



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

My husband an I keep going back and forth on this French Black Copper Maran. Please can anyone tell? Hatched 5/24/15
Thank you!


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like a Rooster


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder at what age saddle feathers begin to appear. I figure it can be different with different breeds but is there a general time frame?


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

That's a good question Robin. I never wanted any roosters but I have 10. Most cockerels but two. So I need to rehome or I've heard of people having a bachelor coop for roosters. Rehoming may not be successful. Feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read something about rounded feathers on boys and pointy on girls but then someone else shot that down. It would be nice to know what age sickle feathers began to show up so decisions can be made sooner rather than later.

And it's all over the map on what they should look like. It might not be awful trying to rehome them. I used Craig's List quite a bit when I had too many males.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you've got the birds right there, scroll down on this link and see if any the suggestions help.

https://poultrykeeper.com/blog/sexing-chicks/


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Thank you. I will do and let you know what I decide


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, it might just teach me something about sexing hard feathered birds too. Raising Silkies for so many years has certainly put me behind the 8 ball when it comes to giving any kind of intelligent answers. The hands on experience with the Silkies is also why it was pretty easy for me to sex them at fairly young ages. Most of the time.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I should send you pictures of my two who are about 14 weeks I think. See whatcha think tomorrow hopefully. The little one is feisty so I keep thinking its a cockerel.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Sickle feathers start to come in between 10-12 weeks. If you part the feathers on the saddle you'll see them emerging from the quills. Only males get sickles.
The bird pictured is so very much a cockerel it's shameful. He hit his stride young lol.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

yep that's a doodle dooer for sure
and I'm about a 9.5 jealous on a scale of 1 to 10


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Haha yep that's what I told hubby a month ago when he jumped on his moms back! His comb developed rather early so figured then. He's in denial that this place is overloaded with roosters! I have to place an ad on Craigslist!


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Ok Robin what do you think the sex of these two might be? They seem very hard to sex.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bottom looks to be male. Hard to tell with the stance but the first looks female. 

Are these the same two birds you posted in the other thread?

And I just noticed that the one I said is a boy has a slight swept back appearance on the head feathers. I don't see streamers yet though.

The best way to tell from pics is to catch them completely still and relaxed. Stance will tell you a lot.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Yes same birds. I thought I should do a whole new thread. I was fishing for you!! Lol


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I'll try for better pics and post on other thread at some point. Thanks again Robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch for streamers popping out of the back of the head, that's a male. Some males will have what look more like hard feathers in the tail as they mature but not all. 

You see less of the girls' legs when they're standing. 

And boys at about that age seem to whine more. 

I'll see if I have any pics of birds at that age and post them so maybe you can see the differences.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Oh awesome! I'm starting to just adopt the wait and see. It's good to have this knowledge though!


----------

